# The Trail Riders Photos Thread



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

How about one place you keep all your photos from your journeys and trails, come on people lets see your scenery, wildlife camping photos. I for one would love to see them. We are comming into Autumn and Winter here in the UK, Give me something to look forward to next spring :wink::lol: 

I currently have to ride roads:-( but will add pics once I start my trail rides 

Heres a pic of my little mare riding the lanes during the recent havest to start the thread off  And some photos of my daughter and her friends on the Fell ponies nr where we keep them this last winter/spring :wink:

You lot keep my thread going and give me something to dream about and work towards please .........


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Some ear shot hacks for you all :lol: it is very flat arable farmland where I live and keep my ponies.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

I've missed getting out on the trail this year as my mare has just had a foal, but this was me and some friends a couple of years back. We took our horses to the South Shropshire hills and spent 2 days trail riding up there - it was so peaceful - no roads


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My terrain is radically different than yours. We trailer south in the winter and spring months and ride the desert areas ( mainly because the mountains are too deep with snow)

The Butch Cassidy country offers some interesting riding and challenges. This is from the San Rafael Swell area of Central Utah.


















As the season warm we start to climb in elevation. Getting higher in the mountains as we chase the snowline up. Again we do this south of where I live and move north as summer arrives.

this is from near Bryce Canyon

















These areas are full of slot canyons and interesting places to explore. You wonder how a possee ever got the courage to chase outlaws thru this country.









With the arrival of summer, I head into the high country, Green grass trees and wildlife. And of course tons of wild flowers

















As the summer heat melts the snow in the higher elevation we eventually get up to tree line and some of the highest points in Utah
















Fall brings hunting season, fall leaves and wonderful temps to ride in.

We are still in the mountains looking for Elk and deer. 

















Winter brings snow and cold weather, We still ride but stay in the lower elevation, Kinda boring except for the wildlife that the snow has pushed down


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Painted WOW,WOW,WOW,WOW,WOW....... can none of you handymen over there in the states build me a little log cabin, a shelter and a coral.... he he..... I really , really want to move now  LOL


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous photos/areas... coming here makes me want to move! 

Fellpony, your ponies are just adorable! They look pretty sturdy... can an adult ride them comfortably? How tall are they?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

atomic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos/areas... coming here makes me want to move!
> 
> Fellpony, your ponies are just adorable! They look pretty sturdy... can an adult ride them comfortably? How tall are they?


Thank you atomic.

Fell ponies are very sturdy and hardy, they can be ridden by adults and are often popular as mother/child share ponies, and riding for the disabled because they are so sensible on the whole.They are usually 13 hh - 14 hh and stocky, sure footed and extremely good doers due to comming off the Lake District Fells a high up area of the UK with poorer grazing but outstanding natural beauty , they are a very ancient native breed that has been around since the Romans ruled Great Britian.

There are some breeders of Fells in the USA but I am going to add some links to this reply, for people who want to find out more about the breed.
They are quite expensive in the USA due to their rarerity so might be easier to import direct from the UK where you would have access to a bigger range of bloodlines . In this country they are a registered rare breed due to the small number of breeding mares. The grey ponies like my Lunan are even rarer. The grey bloodlines used to be owned and bred by the monks.

The Fell Pony Society

The Fell Pony Society of North America (FPSNA) Welcome

Am I selling the breed well  I adore them.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, beautiful photos. We don't really have anything like that around here. Its mostly forest mountain trails... Unfortunately I don't think I have any pictures right now


----------



## Nags Equestrian (Sep 13, 2011)

Theres some gorgeous scenery in these pics.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have more/better photos on the old computer, but here are a couple from this year.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> Thank you atomic.
> 
> Fell ponies are very sturdy and hardy, they can be ridden by adults and are often popular as mother/child share ponies, and riding for the disabled because they are so sensible on the whole.They are usually 13 hh - 14 hh and stocky, sure footed and extremely good doers due to comming off the Lake District Fells a high up area of the UK with poorer grazing but outstanding natural beauty , they are a very ancient native breed that has been around since the Romans ruled Great Britian.
> 
> ...



That is awesome! They look like miniature drafts almost. Very cool, I would definitely own one. I actually did look them up but as you said they are not very common here in the US. I'm not sure what costs would be to import but I'm guessing not very inexpensive? At any rate I can't afford another horse LOL but they are very neat ponies and I would love to have one someday!


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I'll bite. Mine are nothing compared to Painted Horse's, but I still think where we live is beautiful, and I'm fortunate to have so much land to ride on. We live right in the heart of farming/potato country.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> Painted WOW,WOW,WOW,WOW,WOW....... can none of you handymen over there in the states build me a little log cabin, a shelter and a coral.... he he..... I really , really want to move now  LOL


Can I come to? LOL I delivered a load when I was a truck driver to Salt Lake City UT and it was a beautiful drive. :wink: 

This is a great idea but I have no pictures to add for now.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Can I come to? LOL I delivered a load when I was a truck driver to Salt Lake City UT and it was a beautiful drive. :wink:
> 
> This is a great idea but I have no pictures to add for now.


Ok guys, make that a two bedroom cabin and a large corale :wink:

Amanda I can lend you a pony I have 6


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Fellpony but Tequila might get jealouse if I ride another horse. LOL


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, i think we need some MORE trail pix to help stoke the fire for springtime riding!
Woohoo!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*Trail around our dam*

in the late afternoon


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a few pics.  These are my fave type of pictures, the "ear shots". I will try to get some more in the upcoming weeks. We have alot of trails nearby, and also do some road riding. 
















This one was taken at a parade. I just think the viewpoint, and my gelding's hat, are pretty funny! lol 








One of our favorite trails...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Sadly i have only been able to ride on roads, and in feild, so far. We will be hitting the trails in our area this summer once the mud dries up. I think our horses are finally ready 



















^^ Riding in the snowy feild in my Pajamas XD ^^










^^ my none-horsey mother came for a ride with me on my birthday! shes on the chestnut







































Riding in the snow is always fun to!


















^^For once, an ear shot were the ears arnt of my horse! and im actually in the photo lol (recognize the pajamas from before!? lol)


















^^ look! no hands! lol ok not the smartest thing riding in the beginning of a blizzard, with no hands. but the reins were within reach! and Cody was a good boy, and we all survived! lol ^^


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Riding in the Killdeer Mountains!*

K so these were taken last fall when we went riding in the Killdeer Mountains and North Dakota badlands. We live here so we go riding in the harsh terrain frequently  The terrain doesn't look to bad from the camera point of view, but thats because the hard trails had me praying my horse didn't misstep because if she did we would have tumbled down a cliff and died :shock:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful photos everybody. I am afraid that I don't want to ride where if my psycho horse missteps, I will tumble off a cliff and die............
It is beautiful though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*from the rainy Pacific NW*

pictures from rides in a local park and one that we trailered out to.
It doesn't ALWAYS rain here, but right now it feels like it!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Funny Thing Cowgirl, I'm actually hauling oil off Killdeer Mountain. So I'm getting to see some o your country


----------



## MariaTh (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of me and my darling in March.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Been riding all through winter and now spring, but haven't taken the camera yet. Gotta remember to bring it next time.

In the meantime, some pics from last fall:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

All I have is a picture of Dreamer's head from a break on the trail...


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Went riding up at Ebenezer Park on Lake Sam Rayburn yesterday. The Dogwoods were in bloom and it was gorgeous. There were some areas that had been control burned so some of the area looked so different because you could see EVERYTHING! We did see some deer and a wild turkey that was so colorful. We did 15 miles yesterday.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful photos everyone. So nice to see different parts of this great planet by horseback.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

1-3)The first couple of snow pics are in the fall I was checking weaned calves that didn't get shipped, and old broken mouth cows kept close to headquarters.

4-5) In the spring gathering steers in the lower rimrock, moving them to the upper rimrock.

6-7)late summer looking for cattle in the mountains. Tabor Creek up by the Winecup side.

8)looking to the other side of the ranch...the "short side"lol


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

from yesterday's ride


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

My new favorite thread .. the world always looks better between the ears of a horse...


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, the countryside over there looks amazing. Here's (rather a lot of) my random shots of us in and around the lower peaks of the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

And possibly going overboard, but here's a few more...


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

WOW i'm jealous our trail rides are no where near as awesome as all of yours! Ours is just a neighborhood and a horse arena we can ride too.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

It ain't about where you ride, it's whether you ride or not!
Heeyah!
Saddle up!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice pictures thank you all


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

azwantapaint said:


> It ain't about where you ride, it's whether you ride or not!
> Heeyah!
> Saddle up!


HAHa true


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

This is the trail I ride on at my barn. We are 15 minutes away from the metropark equine trails but I like how peaceful it is on the back trails. These were taken in late fall so everything is bare and brown looking but it's absolutely beautiful in the spring, summer, and early fall. There is a stream we can cross and go up a hill and ride in a small meadow at the top but it was too muddy this day.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

These are the only digital ones I have.
Yesterday was kids B-Day and I hiked her all around our trails on her gelding Cowboy, count as a trail ride? LOL!
But here's to SPRING!!
















These are the later winter ones... Hiked a new trail a few weeks back and we will be hitting it next weekend, I'll post afterwards!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a couple photos of AR that I've taken while riding.
River property-








Bluffs-


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

From the ride yesterday:










Many more in the Rabbit Run thread. Nothing is as nice as a pic with ears in it!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the pictures of the fall leaves - that is my favorite time of year!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Me too QOS! I think I'm ready for fall! Well almost!
I need to start taking my good camera out again, it's just so big, got into the habit of just using the cell and it's really worthless.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

A few pics from Monroe Mtn, Candland(above Millers Flat), Vernon, Spanish Fork side Canyon and the back pasture looking towards the Mtns.


----------



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love seeing all these awesome trail ride pictures - the scenery is spectacular! It's so green in the UK ....and wow - wherever some of you guys live it's right out of some sort of epic western movie  

I live in LA, and ride just outside of the city. Lucky for me, my barn is right near the Los Angeles National Forest and Hansen Dam Recreational area. If I head north to the forest, there are trees and green, whereas south it's more like a desert! 

Anyway, here are some pictures from my ride north this morning - which was kind of exciting - I saw my first coyote (we just moved here from Maryland) and I learned my mount, who, despite her 4 years is pretty unflappable, is alarmed by large numbers of sheep. I wish I had caught both on camera, but I wasn't ready for the coyote and the Great Sheep Scare kept my hands full!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!! That first shot is breathtaking!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gtmochi said:


> Love seeing all these awesome trail ride pictures - the scenery is spectacular! It's so green in the UK ....and wow - wherever some of you guys live it's right out of some sort of epic western movie
> 
> I live in LA, and ride just outside of the city. Lucky for me, my barn is right near the Los Angeles National Forest and Hansen Dam Recreational area. If I head north to the forest, there are trees and green, whereas south it's more like a desert!
> 
> Anyway, here are some pictures from my ride north this morning - which was kind of exciting - I saw my first coyote (we just moved here from Maryland) and I learned my mount, who, despite her 4 years is pretty unflappable, is alarmed by large numbers of sheep. I wish I had caught both on camera, but I wasn't ready for the coyote and the Great Sheep Scare kept my hands full!


If she thinks sheep are scary, wait until you come across a Llama!


----------



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

Darrin said:


> If she thinks sheep are scary, wait until you come across a Llama!


 That's what's so crazy - Playday lives on this huge (by LA standards, anyway) property. Her owners have 2 llamas, 2 sheep, a yak, donkeys, mini donkeys, guinea fowl and, of course, all the boarder's horses along with their own..which includes retired OTT Standardbreds and a couple Welsh Cobs which all get driven in various carriages on a regular basis. You'd think with all the goings-on Playday would not find a herd of sheep so dangerous. But she really, really did! Based on the Great Sheep Scare, I can only imagine what she'd do if she saw a herd of llamas! :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They were most likely exceptionally evil sheep...........


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Celeste said:


> They were most likely exceptionally evil sheep...........


That's it! Horses can sense things that we can't being more in tune with nature.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

So I am always the one with the camera, and the last few years I've been on green horses:? Which really doesn't encourage picture taking. This is one from up on the poplar ridge trail in the Ya Ha Tinda. Wonderful riding


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am absolutely loving this thread! What gorgeous photos of such scenic areas.


----------



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

Celeste said:


> They were most likely exceptionally evil sheep...........


Exactly! They were exceptionally stinky too! :lol:


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

I love sheep! They taste like chicken!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

ug, no they don't:?. Maybe chicken wrapped in moldy socks....


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahhh that's is so beautiful.
Are you sure your aren't near florida 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

here's a few more shots


----------

